#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ajuda - Trabalho de TCC

## faelldantas

Pessoal,

Primeiramente não sei se seria o local adequado, mas, espero que todos possam me ajudar, estamos aqui para isso!

Estou finalizando o curso de especialização na área de infraestrutura de ti, falei com meu orientador e chegamos a um denominador comum e pretendo abordar o assunto PTT (IX), por isso estou solicitando a ajuda dos amigos do fórum com sugestões, tópicos ou até assuntos, indicações de materiais para leitura e qualquer outro tipo de informação que eu possa abordar no trabalho, toda ajuda será bem vinda!

Desde já agradeço a ajuda de todos que possam contribuir.

Obrigado!

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Bom trabalho, 
segue sugestões de materiais.
https://ix.br/
http://ix.br/documentacao
http://ix.br/ixforum/10/

----------

